# Sergeant Joe Harris



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Joe Harris 
*Sandoval County Sheriff's Office
New Mexico*
End of Watch: Thursday, July 16, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 26 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, July 16, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Sergeant Joe Harris was shot and killed while attempting to arrest a burglary suspect along New Mexico 126 at approximately 4:30 am. He and another deputy were conducting a stakeout due to a rash of recent cabin burglaries in the area.

The deputies attempted to take the man into custody when they observed him breaking into a home. Sergeant Harris and the suspect were both fatally wounded in the ensuing shootout.

Sergeant Harris had served with the agency for six years and had previously retired from the Rio Rancho Police Department after 20 years of service. He is survived by his wife, daughter and two sons.
Agency Contact Information
Sandoval County Sheriff's Office
711 Camino del Pueblo
Bernalillo, NM 87004

Phone: (505) 867-7526

_*Please contact the Sandoval County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sgt Harris.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt. Harris


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Sgt Harris. Thoughts and prayers to the family


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Harris


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Sgt. Harris


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

